# Email 2 SMS? Even with a regular SMS???



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello again,

So I'm having a weird issue with Rogers' Email 2 SMS thing. I installed the Jott app on the iphone and the last step is to confirm you phone number. They send you an SMS to which you reply with the code they sent you.
However, as soon as I hit "Send SMS", I got an SMS from Rogers saying "You have messages waiting for you but you are not subscribed". This was referring to Email 2 SMS by which people can email [email protected] and it converts it to SMS. In order to get the message you need to reply to it, so it costs me 15 cents to get them. 
I'm totally fine with that because I don't anticipate using it much BUT - why did the SMS from Jott show up as an Email To SMS??? I've tried this with freetxt.ca as well and it's the same thing. However if I use Rogers' official web based SMS on their site it comes directly in as an SMS. 

TYIA

EDIT: I forgot, the whole point of this was that I can't reply to their SMS! It comes through a generic rogers number when you get an Email to SMS conversion so I can't activate Jott


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

kevleviathan said:


> Hello again,
> 
> So I'm having a weird issue with Rogers' Email 2 SMS thing. I installed the Jott app on the iphone and the last step is to confirm you phone number. They send you an SMS to which you reply with the code they sent you.
> However, as soon as I hit "Send SMS", I got an SMS from Rogers saying "You have messages waiting for you but you are not subscribed". This was referring to Email 2 SMS by which people can email [email protected] and it converts it to SMS. In order to get the message you need to reply to it, so it costs me 15 cents to get them.
> ...



I got the same thing. I assumed that it was just Jott's way of confirming your phone number - I don't think it's actually SMS to Email is it? I think it's just a regular SMS, but they say "you have mail from Jott". And to reply with "read". 

I didn't reply because I don't understand why a program that does voice-to-text memoing needs my cell phone number and E-mail.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

No it's not Jott doing it, it's Rogers. Rogers has the Email 2 SMS service and for some reason the SMS that comes from Jott is recognized as an email ([email protected]). Tottally whack!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

kevleviathan said:


> No it's not Jott doing it, it's Rogers. Rogers has the Email 2 SMS service and for some reason the SMS that comes from Jott is recognized as an email ([email protected]). Tottally whack!


I didn't even know that service existed... I thought it was just Jott trying to sound professional when really they're just using SMS :lmao: 

Did you reply with Read yet? I just deleted the app off my phone. 

According to the one review it has, it doesn't work in Canada.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Bah, I talked to the guy at the Rogers store here and he has no idea why its doing that, he seemed pretty clueless about the whole email 2 sms feature in general. Grr!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kevleviathan said:


> Bah, I talked to the guy at the Rogers store here and he has no idea why its doing that, he seemed pretty clueless about the whole email 2 sms feature in general. Grr!


So call Rogers. The store staff mostly work for authorized dealers, not Rogers at all, and are trained in selling you service (i.e., commission), not figuring stuff out for you.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

.pcs email service was active many years ago but really isn't used anymore. If you want email on your phone you should be using the mail app provided on your phone. If you don't have an email app on your phone, it's best just to avoid it. If you want people to txt you, they should do it from a phone or from a service that supports direct txt natively such as Skype. With Skype, the user pays to send the message and you receive it for free if you have a txt plan. The problem is that Rogers doesn't want an easy way for people to send you txt messages unless they get payed somehow.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

:lmao: I feel so retarded (slightly offtopic) I've called Rogers like 6 times in the last few days to figure out why nobody could get through to me. Turns out its because 3G in my area is spotty and only 1/10 calls gets through. Turned off 3G and every call gets through. Even though 3G reception is good at my house, 2-full bars, shouldn't be a problem. Owell. Works fine as soon as I get out of the house. And now I have to call them again. /sigh :yawn:

EDIT: @Macified I have no intention of using my @pcs.rogers.com email2sms for ANYTHING, except for some reason many web-based apps (freetxt.ca) and now Jott for the iPhone are getting misinterpereted and sent through that service. I need to figure out how to fix that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

@pcs is still used all the time to send email-to-cell-phone messages.

If you haven't signed up for "Email to Text" which is $5 per month, you get a text message saying "Do you want to accept this text" and you have to reply yes. All the $5 per month gets you is you skip the reply-yes step. If you aren't on a text message plan, or texts aren't including in your plan, the reply costs you the price of one outgoing text.

I'm not sure why the OP can't reply/send SMS.

As an aside, instead of email-to-cell you can use this page:
Rogers.com - Send a Text Message


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I CAN send an SMS just fine. You CAN'T reply to the messages that Rogers delivers you when you use email to sms conversion. It comes from a generic Rogers number. I need to reply to Jott. I can't because rogers delivered it via Email to SMS. Obviously this is something their network is doing if uPhone encountered this too.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

OK update on this one. Bad news, Rogers says they know about it and have no plans to change it. You can't "turn off" or block Email To SMS and if Jott (or any other service) is coming through as an Email To SMS then it's their fault for being lazy and sending the SMS wrong.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

slightly off topic here, but as a new Rogers/Fido customer I'd like some clarification on.

Rogers doesn't charge you for inbound SMS message unless they are coming from a website, such as Google Calendar etc... at least this is how I understand it.

When you receive a message from a site such as this, Rogers/Fido confirms you want to receive and thus charged for the message. If you say no, you do not receive it and are not charged.

But if you do accept it, does this come out of your 2,500 SMS pool? I got the impression from However that they don't technically charge you for the incoming message, but for the reply you must make back to Rogers saying you accept the message, and that its that outgoing message you are charged. Did I get this right?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep - you have to send an SMS with "reply" in order to read it. So that counts as a regular old SMS. Incoming is free, as always.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Jott is an awesome service. I don't really understand what the problem is with setting up an account (I don't have a 3G iPhone with the new app), but I've been using the service very successfully for a couple of months using their regular phone access number.

They need to get and verify your email address and phone number because much of the functionality of Jott is dependent on being able to send information to yourself - such as reminders and notes.

I've had no problem using Jott to send SMS messages to friends in Canada. I just set the service up from their website and, if I remember correctly, it sent an SMS to me with a code and I had to enter the code on their website. Maybe the problem is specific to the App Store app... it might help to try and set up an account up on their website first.

Anyway, the ability to send text messages (for free!) to your friends without typing is a real godsend. When you're on the run, or driving, its super easy and the translation works quite well (speak slowly, clearly, and deliberately). I highly recommend it.

Oh one thing that I found that was hard to locate was the canadian access numbers, but I suppose if your using the app you won't need that... calling the toll-free number doesn't work in canada. (the vancouver # is 778-786-8229). On my 1.0 iPhone I had created a quick-dial icon on my homescreen that would connect me with one tap.

Anyway, check it out Jott™ - Official Site


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

By the way, it looks like Jott was removed from the iTunes store?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Jott is human-translated, does anybody know for sure?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> I'm pretty sure Jott is human-translated, does anybody know for sure?


Yes, its human translated. Some parts are computer done, like when you are selecting WHO to send a message to, but your actual messages are translated by a call center in India.

The quality of the translations are very good, but they have some problems with words you wouldn't expect, like "Pierre", which lead me to find out why. I guess there isn't very many Pierres in India. ;-)


----------

